# Anyone having issues getting 2 sms messages?



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

I keep getting duplicate messages from people who have only sent one just wondering if I am not alone.


----------



## djn541 (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you have an app other than stock? If so, you need to turn notifications of on one of them...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

djn541 said:


> Do you have an app other than stock? If so, you need to turn notifications of on one of them...


Precisely. If you have Handcent or Chomp or Go SMS or something like that, go into your stock Messaging app's settings and turn off Notifications there.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Precisely. If you have Handcent or Chomp or Go SMS or something like that, go into your stock Messaging app's settings and turn off Notifications there.


I am only using the stock messaging app I am receiving two of the same message and I don't have two sms clients.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

greenblattsam said:


> I am only using the stock messaging app I am receiving two of the same message and I don't have two sms clients.


From everybody or has it just been 1-2 people so far? If only from certain people, what carrier are they on? I'm willing to bet AT&T. If that's the case, well, that's the problem. ;-)


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

greenblattsam said:


> I am only using the stock messaging app I am receiving two of the same message and I don't have two sms clients.


I have the same problem sometimes as well. The other senders are vzw too.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya all the messages that I am getting twice are from vzw


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

whats your set up?


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I've gotten that two before. I think its because your phone isn't getting good reception so it resends it but then you or the other person ends up with duplicates. It use to happen a lot with my Motorola Droid.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

I am running CM7 on MR2 but have had it happen as well as MR1 but I usually have pretty good service.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

ive had it happen but it was like they said above an att issue


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Joshjunior said:


> ive had it happen but it was like they said above an att issue


Its not just an att issue, I have it happen with other vzw users....

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I had that issue for a while across BAMF 2.0, CM7 and gingeritis betas, then it just stopped, don't know what was going on, but the duplicate always had a timestamp an hour in the future.


----------

